# SubliCase iPhone Cover



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone done one yet. We got some to try a while back and just decided to give it a whirl but the instructions seem off. The instructions have preheating and pressing at 155C/311F. I always understood dye sub ink only activates at around 360? So how could one expect to get bright full colors at 311F


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where did you get them from? Would be interested in seeing the finished product.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the US distributor - - Transfer Supplies USA


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool, thanks,


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks, 400 degree for sublimation,


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Update - I heard back from Paul regarding the temp suggested in their instructions. Indeed you press at 311F. Not sure how I thought dye sub ink does not really activate until 360F but apparently the real issue is what Paul called the "glass transition point". The point in which the surface accepts sublimation dyes. The iPhone case has a low TG Point that allows sublimation to occur at a much lower tempature.

Also need to be careful throwing out a 400F number. We never press at over 390 and there are fabrics and substrates that will virtually melt at 400. 

Hopefully we will have time after production stops tonight to try an iPhone case.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

thats good to know, please post your results, thanks uncletee


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

so you can press a phone cover with any design?do they sell the transfer for that also?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

barcelona10 said:


> so you can press a phone cover with any design?do they sell the transfer for that also?


It is just like any substrate - they sell the blank and you create your own design and press. I do believe they sell paper precut to the correct size.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

i see that on the link you posted but you need all the set up with printer and all that stuff..do you know where thet=y might sell the heat transfer with different designs?


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone has photos? Im curious!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Went out while the guys were at lunch and took a swipe at the iPhone covers. Ruined a couple but got the hang of it pretty fast. They do take some time and a bit labor intensive but the print quality is great. The cases are sitting in the cooling jig.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks nice!
Where can we purchase this (Europe)? Ive the onces with metal sheet. No need for jiggs and other equipment...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

T Industry said:


> Looks nice!
> Where can we purchase this (Europe)? Ive the onces with metal sheet. No need for jiggs and other equipment...


In Europe it would be - - www.Octi-Tech.Com. When you say "metal sheet" are you talking about the cheap metal stickers or an actual case? To be honest we did not use the jigg. When you sublimate at the suggested temp setting we did not have it distort.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Barcelona10 is asking for Stock Transfer Sheets. I would be interested in those too.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Riderz,you made those? @ selanac yeah I am but nobody sells those


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure we could get someone to make them for us.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah but who?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

barcelona10 said:


> Yeah but who?


Anyone that prints and sells dye sub transfers.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you queen?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

barcelona10 said:


> Riderz,you made those? @ selanac yeah I am but nobody sells those


Yes, made them at lunch using designs from the teams jerseys.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Riderz,can you make me some?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually, anyone whose a Graphic Designer. We could print on Sublimation or should I say, any of us can print dyesub, and press it with the equipment. 

The designs are what we need so we could print them ourselves. 

If there's a market, maybe we could approach Proworld to create Dye Sub transfers for us to buy from them.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

barcelona10 said:


> Do you queen?


I don't, but I suppose I could, if you needed some done.
I do print my own dye sub transfers.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ofcourse I do,what can I have you so? Like if I send you a pic of let's say my dog,can you do that?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

barcelona10 said:


> Ofcourse I do,what can I have you so? Like if I send you a pic of let's say my dog,can you do that?


PM me with what you have in mind, and I'll work up some pricing for you.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ddid u get it?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

barcelona10 said:


> Ddid u get it?


No, did you send an email or a PM?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pm,,send me one I'm new at this


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Check your PM box


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got it thanks


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

barcelona10 said:


> Got it thanks


Replied.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Barcelona10, do you have Sublimation or do you just have a heat press and want someone to print dye sub for you?

I thought you only needed someone to make the designs for you.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

All I have its a hp..


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay cool. Do you have an extra printer?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

at work i do


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have your own shop, or do you work for someone else. 

I was going to suggest you buy supplimation ink for one of your other printers.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no,I just do this on the side..


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe you should do it on the front. lol. 

I understand. Many people do .


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol,,but I do like the field alot


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

For those on the east coast ACP in Florida is a Sublicase supplier also.
There is a thread on these started by Paul of Octi-Tech over at dyesub.org.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have a website for ACP?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dyesub.org


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

selanac said:


> Do you have a website for ACP?


ACP Technologies Sublimation Solutions


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ACP Technologies - Sublicase

the actual iphone case page at ACP.


----------



## ArmandoG (Oct 16, 2011)

Conde has them real in-expensive. I don't know if it was a misprint but they were under $3.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Firebird


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

The Conde phone covers are a little different. With them you need to press on a aluminum plate then set the plate inside the cover. The sublicase is the one you print directly on the case.

Frank


----------



## ArmandoG (Oct 16, 2011)

Oops my bad. Is the Sublicase metal as well?

On a side note, we have used the Conde version and once you stick the metal cover to the case, it looks, works great.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ArmandoG said:


> Oops my bad. Is the Sublicase metal as well?
> 
> On a side note, we have used the Conde version and once you stick the metal cover to the case, it looks, works great.


Is the plastic case good quality or gonna break after a drop or two ?
I watched the video and looks easier and less expensive but if the quality is cheap than that won't matter. Be nicer if you could change out the metal plates so the customer could order just those.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I asked my customer rep about changing the plates and she said NOPE once its on there its on there.

Frank


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Another problem is that iPhone 5 is around the corner. Will the case be the same as iPhone 4? This company, ACP should have several case types so we're not spending $150 for such a limited time. It would be nice anyways.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Is the plastic case good quality or gonna break after a drop or two ?
> I watched the video and looks easier and less expensive but if the quality is cheap than that won't matter. Be nicer if you could change out the metal plates so the customer could order just those.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


I like the concept of having interchangable plates, if that is what you mean.

As to the durability question, while that is important ... the bigger issue with the iPhones is that the phone itself, especially the glass is very fragile.

If they come up with sublimatable cases that provide the same protection as some 3rd party cases do, then there is a killer product.

Most I know with iPhones are going to 3rd party cases to protect the glass, since Apple will not cover the glass under their normal warranty. Here is an example ...

Top 20 tough iPhone 4 and 4S cases | Fully Equipped - CNET Reviews


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

selanac said:


> Another problem is that iPhone 5 is around the corner. Will the case be the same as iPhone 4? This company, ACP should have several case types so we're not spending $150 for such a limited time. It would be nice anyways.


It was posted on dyesub.org by Paul from Octi Tech that the 5 is same size as the 4. 

ACP is not the manuf of the cases.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Good too hear.


----------



## geebeau (Nov 24, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Went out while the guys were at lunch and took a swipe at the iPhone covers. Ruined a couple but got the hang of it pretty fast. They do take some time and a bit labor intensive but the print quality is great. The cases are sitting in the cooling jig.


 Nice job... how do you handle it if the photo you're given doesn't match up to the size of the area on the IPhone case?

Steve


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

geebeau said:


> Nice job... how do you handle it if the photo you're given doesn't match up to the size of the area on the IPhone case?
> 
> Steve


you can place a background behind the photo whether it be a solid color or other type of background to match the photo.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

discoqueen said:


> Anyone that prints and sells dye sub transfers.


I'll sell your die sub transfers. PM me.


----------



## Alpha design (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a great idea, i am looking for i pad sublimation stuff, any ideas


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

brice said:


> I'll sell your die sub transfers. PM me.


Thanks for the offer, brice, but I print my own, and I can do it for others as well.


----------



## geebeau (Nov 24, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> you can place a background behind the photo whether it be a solid color or other type of background to match the photo.


 Ah.. so easy!! I had actually considered that, but looked for the more complicated solution!
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

geebeau said:


> Ah.. so easy!! I had actually considered that, but looked for the more complicated solution!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!


If the subject in the photo has a decent amount of background around the subject you can also resize and crop, losing any unnecessary background.


----------



## geebeau (Nov 24, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> If the subject in the photo has a decent amount of background around the subject you can also resize and crop, losing any unnecessary background.


Right. Thanks


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I know that all dye sub prices are different and everyone has a different method but realistically what kinda profit can be made on these? The startup on these look kind of pricey and like stated earlier a new phone will be around the corner. Just curious what you are getting for these. And thanks for the pics Riderz!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason's_Place said:


> I know that all dye sub prices are different and everyone has a different method but realistically what kinda profit can be made on these? The startup on these look kind of pricey and like stated earlier a new phone will be around the corner. Just curious what you are getting for these. And thanks for the pics Riderz!


First thing to do is Google custom iPhone cases and you can get an idea of what people are selling them for. The real issue is how are you going to sell them? For us we have zero intention of really making a living on selling iPhone cases. Being that the big boys are already way ahead of the custom phone case game it would be hard to break into that market and make a living at it. If you have an established customer base it is a nice add on item. 

Phones are always in flux with new models coming out constantly. I think the only thing you really risk in the initial investment are the cases itself. It is my understanding that they are coming out with a variety of cases for the most popular phones and the iPad.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

The cases from conde with the aluminum or metal insert do they cause an interference with reception at all? 

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mrshill said:


> The cases from conde with the aluminum or metal insert do they cause an interference with reception at all?
> 
> Thanks


For that discussion start at this link

DSSI

The FCC does a radiation safety test and the safety levels can be exceeded if you added metal that the manufacturer didn't intend to be there, or has not tested for safety with a case modification. Putting metal in the path of the antenna could also reduce it's directivity, it may cause a reception problem if you are in a weak signal location as part of the antenna's receiving path is blocked by the metal. It will still "work" though.

But worse it can reflect transmitted radio waves (near microwave frequency) back to your skull.

Apple says *do not* use metal on the phone, so do most all cell phone manufacturers in their safety instructions. It is due to the SAR testing required by the FCC and most foreign regulatory agencies.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

Is there a youtube video of how the heatpress application for the Iphone cases works. Am I correct in understanding that there are 3 ways currently to do iphone covers:

1. The metal inserts from a company like Conde.
2. The vacuum film machines that cost around 20K.
3. The heat press application which is what we seem to be discussing.

Thanks.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Went out while the guys were at lunch and took a swipe at the iPhone covers. Ruined a couple but got the hang of it pretty fast. They do take some time and a bit labor intensive but the print quality is great. The cases are sitting in the cooling jig.


Awesome cases, nice job.
I was trying to do some of the Sublicases.
But it does not work with my clamshell heat press.
What heat press did you use?

Thx, Marion


----------

